# Cleaning my engine and engine bay.



## envoy cdx (Sep 5, 2006)

Well, my little old 8v engine is manky, the chassis legs, and inner wings are worse and I want to give it a new look (well, clean it really).

When it comes to cleaning up the cam cover, cam casing and head - how would I go about polishing these up? Can I use something like brasso? or should I use an aluminium cleaning paste.

Thanks.


----------



## rob3rto (May 23, 2007)

There's a whole section dedicated to engine detailing further down. Best post there for more exposure to those that know.


----------



## envoy cdx (Sep 5, 2006)

Thanks for moving my thread


----------



## envoy cdx (Sep 5, 2006)

Anyone?


----------



## MHTexPete (Feb 23, 2010)

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=156933
have alook at this thread- may give you some ideas


----------



## envoy cdx (Sep 5, 2006)

Thanks, appreciate it


----------

